# Thru hull or transom mount



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been looking at gps/fish finder combos and see some that have a thru hull design. Does anyone use one of these. How do they compare to the traditional transom mount for accuracy and effectiveness. 

One additional question. The gps units can come with an internal antenna or external. Same question here. Is there any major difference between the two. An internal antenna would be nice because you would have to run additional wiring. 

Watch out kings here we come. Out of the port of Manistique. "Dutch Treat"


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

As far as transducers go, read the following guide:

http://www.raymarine.com/raymarine/SubmittedFiles/fish_index/xducer_guide/transducer_guide.pdf

Most guys use transom mount, unless you have an inboard. I have always used transom mounts. Soome people regrad thru-hulls as better in certain scenarios. Transom mount will offer you more adjustability once it is installed. The above guide should explain alot.

With the GPS's, unless you're under a hardtop or fly bridge, you should be fine with an internal. The internals are much better than they were even a few years ago. You're right, alot less wiring with the internal, plus, if you upgrade, less holes to fill.


----------



## arrowdog (Jul 10, 2002)

My boat came equipped with a thru hull with a lowrance (no gps just fish finder). The thru hull stopped getting a signal part way through year 2 of owning the boat. Last yeay I installed a transom mount, It worked much better than the thru hull ever did, seemed to give a clearer picture of what was down there, bottom make-up. I would definitely go with the transom mount. Just my .02.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jason, thanks for the link. The link stated the the thru hull transducer might not be as effective as the transom mounted one. So that answered one of my questions. Once again thanks for the info.


----------

